# hi all, i am very new, and looking for some prints



## danger (Oct 2, 2008)

hi, i am just entering the field of 3d modeling and would like to know if anyone knows where i can find some prints to work from, i have looked through this site and not found anything.

KI-44
Kawasaki Ki-45 Toryu
Kawasaki Ki-48

thanks in advance


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello, and welcome, Danger. I haven't a clue, as all Japanese aircraft are a mystery to me, but I'm sure someone here will be able to help you.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome Danger!

Try posting the question in the Technical section, you might get an answer.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome.

I'm curious. By prints, does that mean pictures of the planes or something more like a cutaway? Hopefully some of these links will help.

KI-44 pics Ki-44 Gallery
KI-44 model pics Arii Nakajima Ki-44 Shoki

KI-45 model pics Hasegawa 1/48 Ki-45 'Toryu', by Bill Koppos

KI-48 pics http://www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org/IJARG/kawasakiki48.html
KI-48 model pics Hasegawa 1/72 Ki-48 with I-1 missile Preview


----------



## evangilder (Oct 3, 2008)

Check warbirdpix as well. They have a big collection of Japanese and German Aircraft photos.

Rod's WarBirds


----------



## seesul (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum danger!
Greeting from the Czech Republic8)


----------



## danger (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for the welcome lads. sorry, i meant blueprints


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome Danger! hope we will get to see some of your work?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm with Wayne. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome, danger!
Here is attached a set of drawings Ki44, 45 and 48.
Please enjoy your modeling 3d cg.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2008)

thanks for the warm welcome, i am a newbie to this modeling but when i have done something i will post some pics.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2008)

Shinpachi said:


> Welcome, danger!
> Here is attached a set of drawings Ki44, 45 and 48.
> Please enjoy your modeling 3d cg.



these pics are just perfect, thank you for your assistance


----------



## ccheese (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to the form, danger. Enjoy the place..

Charles


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## v2 (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2008)

Greetings mate, welcome to the family!


----------

